# could not install driver



## dollhobbs57 (Dec 26, 2019)

When I start my PC sometimes I get the following error message, (GPU-Z could not install Driver/The specified service has been marked for deletion) I click OK and error box disappears. then another box appears repeating this first message. The whole time GPU-Z shows itself running in the task bar. This error does not always show every time I start my PC, just the majority of the time.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 26, 2019)

GPU?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 26, 2019)

Do you have a particularly fast or slow pc, or anything else special?


----------



## dollhobbs57 (Dec 27, 2019)

Here are my specs,
CyberpowerPC Gamer Ultra GUA880 Gaming Desktop - AMD FX-4300 Quad Core 3.8GHz, 16GB DDR3 RAM, 1TB HDD\256GB SSD, 24X DVD, NVIDIA GTX 950 2GB, Windows 10/windows 7.  not OC'd.


----------



## Naki (Dec 27, 2019)

You list 2 OS versions - does the issue happen in both of those, or just 1?  Which one?


----------



## dollhobbs57 (Dec 28, 2019)

haven't opened win7 in awhile but will check it out and let you know


----------



## er557 (Dec 28, 2019)

I smell anti virus software or 3rd party issue, re-format or try the other OS


----------



## dollhobbs57 (Dec 29, 2019)

the only protection I have is windows defender, as stated it does not happen everytime I start PC so I am not worried about a virus, not yet anyway.


----------



## Naki (Dec 30, 2019)

dollhobbs57 said:


> the only protection I have is windows defender, as stated it does not happen every time I start PC so I am not worried about a virus, not yet anyway.


Windows Defender should be harmless, i.e. it should usually not block any GPU-Z files this way.
Some other antivirus programs might but you say you do not use any so issue is probably elsewhere. 

What version number is this Windows 10 OS, please? Such as - version 1803, 1809, 1903, 1909/etc.
Is it Home, Pro, or Enterprise version? Insider Preview, or RTM/Stable?


----------



## dollhobbs57 (Jan 4, 2020)

sorry it took so long to reply

Windows 10 Home
Ver 1903
OS Build 18362.535


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 5, 2020)

What about you run it with right click > run as administrator

Maybe your account is limited to installing any?
Or try to copy the app to my document or somewhere in your pc and try to run that from there


----------



## dollhobbs57 (Jan 5, 2020)

will give it a try


----------

